# New Lemon Jake



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my new male Lemon Jake of the trio I just bought. They are 2 f 1 m wild caught and hopefully love to make babies.
















He's about 3.5" and just coming out of his shell. He was quite timid at first now feels like the king!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. Where did you find a WC trio?
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sftl*

They are in Pickering Sftlaquatics.com. Nice guy his name is Gus. They have a wonderful selection of WC Africans.
These are what I have been considering:
Copadichromis mloto lupingu
Aulonocsra usisiya
Aulonocara lawanda
Aulonocara blue neon

All WC


----------

